# just started anabol/dianabol



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

hi everybody ive been reading this forum for about 2 weeks now without posting anything so i thought id introduce myself!!

im 25 5 foot 9" and 11 stone ive been training for 4 weeks and just ordered and recieved 500 dianabol ive started taking them yesterday (30mg a day)can anyone tell me whats the best way to take them and what to take them with to put some real muscle on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

try this: week 1 15mg per day, week 2 25 mg per day, week 3 40 mg per day, week 4 40 mg per day, week 5 25 mg per day, week 6 15 mg per day. 20 mg of tamoxifen daily each morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

hey gymwear

thanks for the reply,is that how long i need to be taking the dianabol for?(6 weeks)

what is tamoxifen,what does it do,and where would i get it from?

once ive took the tamoxifen do i go straight back on the dianobol?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys,

An answer to Monty's question (by way of an introduction!)

Only found the site yesterday and, as suggested, joined up ASAP! There is some great advice on here.

Monty, Tamoxifen is an Anti-estrogen... taken to reduce the instances of gyno ("bitch tits") and water retention.

Be careful though - although many juice-users swear by it, there have been some stories recently of it causing certain types of cancer. Have a look here:

http://www.all-natural.com/tamox.html

Don't know what alternatives there are (other folks on here can definitely help) but I would strongly suggest some research...

Cheers,

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

If all your taking is dbol on its own i dont see the point in doing a tapered 6 week course all your gunna really do is shut your own production down, to see any results i'd recommend taking 10 a day for 6 weeks


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

If all your taking is dbol on its own i dont see the point in doing a tapered 6 week course all your gunna really do is shut your own production down, to see any results i'd recommend taking 10 a day for 6 weeks


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Oral only cycles are a waste in the first place most of the time... and if you don't know what tamoxifen or PCT is, you surely shouldn't be doing steroids. On top of that you've only been training 4 weeks - tells me you have little dedication and you're just looking for a quick fix


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

Firstly welcome (I'm new to the board myself). On the points you raise, like what's been said above, you really shouldn't leap into steroid cycles only after 4 weeks of training. I did 5 years natural training, getting up to 225lbs before I started my first cycle. You'd be surprised what you body can do with good old-fashioned basic training, good nutrition and plenty of rest. Then after a few years of training, and after throughly researching different drugs and cycles, then go for your first cycle.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

BUMP to Nathrakh at 11 stone at 5'9" you can;t be really that well built and 4 weeks training..? IMO thats far too early to be using steds

How old are you also?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

You should really train for a few years before considering using gear to enhance your physique bro.

But if you insist on the dbols you can keep some of the gains from it if you train hard and eat well.

Run it at 40mg per day for 4-6 weeks, please also have nolva on hand incase of gyno and also more nolva/clomid for end of cycle PCT.


----------

